
Saudi Arabia Admits to John Kerry That It Created ISIS - Lidador
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-04-20/saudi-arabia-admitted-john-kerry-it-created-isis-there-twist
======
SherlockeHolmes
An excellent article citing financial times that introduces important topics
that need to be talked about on quite an urgent basis.

~~~
SherlockeHolmes
Edit: Financial Times. (should be capitalized since it is a proper noun)

